# is four seasons vilamoura a 1 in 4  ??



## nerodog (Jul 5, 2010)

Saw some available units for 2011... is it a 1 in 4 resort ? I cant remember !  Thanks... stayed there in 2009 but would LOVE to stay again....


----------



## Jimster (Jul 6, 2010)

*4-1*

First it is only RCI that makes 4-1 requirements.  Second, look on RCI  in the resort description and it will tell you.  Third if you rent it through another exchange company, even if RCI said it was a 4-1 the requirement goes away.  This is just another reason to hate RCI.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 10, 2010)

*not 4 in 1*

checked it out and its not so I now need to decide if I want a week for a base again to drive around.... thanks Jim.


----------

